# Feeling amorous...?



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

One night, after a couple had retired for the evening, the woman 
became aware that her husband was touching her in a most unusual manner. He started by running his hand across her shoulders and the small of her back. He ran his hand over her breasts, touching them very lightly. 

Then, he proceeded to run his hand gently down her side, sliding his hand over her stomach, and then down the other side to a point below her waist. 

He continued on, gently feeling her hips, first one side and then the other. His hand ran further down the outside of her thighs. His gentle probing then started up the inside of her left thigh, stopped and the returned to do the same to her right thigh. 

By this time the woman was becoming aroused and she squirmed a little to better position herself. The man stopped abruptly and rolled over to his side of the bed. 

"Why are you stopping darling?" she whispered. 

He whispered back, “I found the remote".


----------



## frankcoffi (Mar 3, 2008)

*re feeling*

Made me laugh,until I realise that this is as much activity as I get in bed. :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooh Delores ......... I was on the edge of my seat there with excited anticipation ..........

What an anti climax! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep mine on the ......... where`s it gone.

Will have to have a fumble.

dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Steady on Sue Sonesta -_What an *anti* climax_!

What's one of those? When you shout "less!"!!


----------

